# Help Fitting A Volt/ammeter



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Morning all.I will be fitting a 100watt solar panel linked into a ctecd250sdual to keep all the batteries charged! where can i get unit to be able to monitor the charge and useage from the house batteries?also where should it be fitted in the system.Thanks in anticipation


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a BM-I Battery Monitor fitted,it measures the SOC,battery voltage,and charging current.Also the time to charge/discharge.Very pleased with it.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try this digital display. Same as Solar Solutions installed on my solar panel set up. has worked faultlessly for the last four years.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

There are various devices but this is the cheapest and simply fits batery one side panels other.....and this one can be reset to zero whenever to moniter a particular day without disconection.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300689205742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

i dont have one as i fitted 2x gt power meters one measuring into battery and one out and had to fit reset switches > these above were not available when i purchased.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Have I missed something?
You mention house batteries!!!!

Is this being installed in your house or your motorhome?


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kev1 no you have not missed anything as of now the van is home hopefully by the end of the week we will be land owners again


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Blimey
Buying two houses


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

ya sneak ya deleted a double post


----------

